# Do i really need a hood insulator/liner?



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

i just recently had a ding removed from my hood by dentpro. Awesome work! But in the process of removing it i had trouble and it tore in some ares and some buttons are broken now. Its still in tact but it looks very ugly. I was wondering what the purpose of the hood insulator/liner is? Is it for heat or noise? I was wondering if i should just take it of or buy a new one?


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ive seen pictures of gto's at car shows with their hood opened and they didnt have it. i would assume it would be fine? looks pretty ok without it too


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Not needed. All it does is trap heat and collect dust. People will try to tell you it'll kill your paint but i've never had one on for 14 years and all i got is lower underhood temps.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's for noise. Soundengineers use those isolators to filter high frequencies produced by the engine. This is because the car is meant to sound well to the consumer. In some countries the noise a car produces is an indicator for the tax rate you have to pay for it.


----------

